# !VOTE! best angle pic of YOU riding! !VOTE!



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

_*AND WE HAVE A TIE!!!!*_

*the winners are koomy56 and belgianlover!!!!!*

*we didnt get very many votes in but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I didn't even see this comp... And I had a perfect photo for it! Dang!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

haha! ****! oh well, next time!


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

hehe thanks guys


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there gonna be another contest?


----------

